# Grizzlies best Cavs in overtime



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.morningjournal.com/articles/2009/12/09/sports/doc4b1f35b76dac1029885402.txt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good ****.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Basel said:


> Good ****.


This forum is dead, best player in the league. No disrespect to Kobe and the last post was on Nov 27th before this. uggh

This was a good game none the less


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best player in the league? Kobe takes that title. 

And yeah, it's unfortunate that this forum is dead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Futur, Pioneer, Benedict are still around, but do most of their discussion on the main board.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's too bad Brandname appears to have left completely as he was one of the best posters on BBF.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ What he said, hopefully he comes back at some point.


----------

